# Εταιρείες υποτιτλισμού



## frederica (Jan 10, 2012)

Γεια σε όλους σας.
Είμαι νέο μέλος του Lexilogia, είμαι επαγγελματίας μεταφράστρια/υποτιτλίστρια και θα ήθελα να μπορείτε να μου δώσετε διευθύνσεις ιστοσελίδων ενώσεων μεταφραστών (είμαι ήδη μέλος της ΠΕΜ) καθώς και τις διευθύνσεις ιστοσελίδων εταιριών υποτιτλισμού στην Ελλάδα και το εξωτερικό.
Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων
Μαρία Φρεντερίκα Γρηγόρη


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 10, 2012)

Γεια σου, Μαρία Φρεντερίκα. Καλώς όρισες!

Εκτός από την ΠΕΜ, γνωρίζω τον ΣΜΕΔ, δηλαδή τον Σύλλογο Μεταφραστών Επιμελητών Διορθωτών. http://www.smed.gr
Όσον αφορά τις εταιρείες υποτιτλισμού που δραστηριοποιούνται στην Ελλάδα, σου δίνω μια λίστα, χωρίς να ξέρω αν είναι πλήρης:
Audiovisual www.audiovisual.gr
Good Brothers www.gbstudios.gr
Omikron www.omikrongroup.gr
Οπτικοακουστική www.optico.gr
Lumiere - Vermantia www.lumiere.gr
ECI www.ecisubtitling.com


----------



## Palavra (Jan 10, 2012)

Υπάρχει και η Πανελλήνια Ένωση Επαγγελματιών Μεταφραστών, Πτυχιούχων Ιονίου Πανεπιστημίου (ΠΕΕΜΠΙΠ), ωστόσο για να γίνεις μέλος πρέπει να είσαι απόφοιτος του ΤΞΓΜΔ, ή να κατέχεις ισότιμο πανεπιστημιακό τίτλο.


----------



## azimuthios (Jan 10, 2012)

Ποιος είναι ο ισότιμος πανεπιστημιακός τίτλος, Παλ;


----------



## frederica (Jan 10, 2012)

Alexandra και Palavra,
Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις σας. Δουλεύω ήδη για μια εταιρία υποτιτλισμού της Αμερικής, αλλά θέλω να επεκταθώ κι άλλο καθώς ο υποτιτλισμός με ελκύει ιδιαίτερα. Ανέκαθεν είχα πάθος με τη μετάφραση και καθότι είμαι απόλυτα δίγλωσση (γεννημένη στην Αγγλία από Αγγλίδα μητέρα και Έλληνα πατέρα και με μόρφωση και στις δυο χώρες) είχα τα κατάλληλα εφόδια για να κυνηγήσω το όνειρό μου και τα κατάφερα και με το παραπάνω. Θα συνεχίσω να ψάχνω και για άλλες εταιρίες υποτιτλισμού του εξωτερικού για να επεκτείνω κι άλλο τους ορίζοντές μου. Η μητέρα μου λέει ότι είμαι η προσωποποίηση της λέξης "workaholic" αλλά εγώ λέω απλά ότι είμαι από τους τυχερούς ανθρώπους που έχουν ένα επάγγελμα που το απολαμβάνουν.
Καλώς σας βρήκα όλους και εύχομαι ο τομέας της μετάφρασης (ο οποίος κατά τη γνώμη μου είναι αθάνατος διότι ο μεταφραστής δεν δύναται να αντικατασταθεί από κανένα μηχάνημα) να εξελιχθεί με σωστές βάσεις στην Ελλάδα όπως είναι και στο εξωτερικό.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 11, 2012)

azimuthios said:


> Ποιος είναι ο ισότιμος πανεπιστημιακός τίτλος, Παλ;


Πτυχίο μετάφρασης από πανεπιστημιακό ίδρυμα της αλλοδαπής.


----------

